# What can I say? Half Life 2! Whow!



## Corporal Hicks (Nov 18, 2004)

Who's played it? Completed it or what? I've only seen one of mates play it on his computer as well as video clips? It looks fanatasic!
Any Half life 2 players here? What do you think so far?

Regards


----------



## Ash_MT (Nov 22, 2004)

So far I'm very impressed.  The gameplay is great, the world is great, interaction with objects and everything.  Even looks pretty damn good at 800x600 on my machine.  Last night playing it I just kept thinking "This is what a game should be."


----------



## AnimEdge (Nov 23, 2004)

Im waiting for DoD:S, Day of Defeat:Source sence im in a DoD clan: [TxM]
http://www.texasmilitia.com but HL2 looks good, i hope it actually has a story cuz the gameplay and mods are the only thing that saved HL, becouse story wise, it was crap, its just so fun to play online


----------



## Wing_Chun_Bob (Nov 23, 2004)

YA! im really enjoying it, i play alot of CS source atm, but DoD is gonna be amazing


----------



## Scout_379 (Nov 23, 2004)

now I haven't played first person shooters in a long time, but the physics in this games make me really want this one!

 I saw this one sample video: the guy picked up a cinderblock and placed it on the end of a teeter-totter. then he walked the the top of some structure and jumped on the opposite end of the teeter-totter, throwing the cinderblock into the air. Has this level of detail ever been done before?


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 23, 2004)

AnimEdge said:
			
		

> Im waiting for DoD:S, Day of Defeat:Source sence im in a DoD clan: [TxM]
> http://www.texasmilitia.com but HL2 looks good, i hope it actually has a story cuz the gameplay and mods are the only thing that saved HL, becouse story wise, it was crap, its just so fun to play online


 What is it with you and stories?


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Nov 25, 2004)

Its a fantastic game! The physics engine is really good and really realistic. I'm half way through apparently and the only criticism of it so far I've heard from people is that the game is a bit too short but while I'm here I really cant get away from it (much to the annoyance of my GF) 

*i hope it actually has a story cuz the gameplay and mods are the only thing that saved HL, becouse story wise, it was crap, its just so fun to play online *

I disagree, I think the story line is what made Half Life so good orginally as well as its mods, but hey whatever you think .

Ill have to play some of you guys at source then!:mp5:


----------



## Jeff Boler (Nov 30, 2004)

There was a lot of extra thought put into this game.  Everything in the environment appears to be interactive.  Small things such as bodies moving after they are dead, you can shoot dead bodies and still see movement, etc.  Plus, with the gravity gun, anything and everything is a weapon.

Probably the most remarkable thing about the game is how well it plays across a multitude of systems.  I played it on my cousins PC, and he's running an Athlon XP2000 with a GeForce 4 TI4200, and it run's pretty good.  Load times can be somewhat long, but it's worth the wait.


----------



## AnimEdge (Nov 30, 2004)

Story? there was a story? i got more story off the box than i did in the game
heres the giest: "your a scientest in a secret base, a experment went wrong, and you must fight your way out" yep creative  oh and the g-man, who looks like the smoking man from the X-files, just kinda wonders around, Blue Shift and opposing force had a lot more story in it then HL did and it wasnt made by the same compainy.

If i just want to shoot stuff ill go to the range

now DOOM3 man thats kool i downloaded the demo and played it on its uber-high-quality-realistic-mode that takes over 500megs of RAM besides a little lag it was great, seams to have a story in it but ill probly never buy it


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Dec 4, 2004)

I disagree about blue shift, that was aboustly crap and there was no new story line in it at all or weapons, but I like playing Barney (i think hes great lol!). Well G-man is still a mystery and the story line was basic enough to produce one of the best games ever produced which has been game of the year so many countless times. Doom3 is pretty easy 2 predict as well: Scientists messing about with bodies and genetics, something goes wrong, creates evil monsters etc. half life creates this whole alien world is xen, i just think its a complex yet extremely simple and attrative story line.


----------



## AnimEdge (Jan 29, 2005)

Beat HL2 awail ago, like before x-mas, Great game, and actually had a Story 'Woot' thought it left a open ending whitch was pretty kool, 4-6 years tell HL3!,  Blue Shift didnt have all that much of new story just like a new look on it, instead of a scientest trying to escape it became a guard so, but i liked Opposing Force that was pretty good. anyhow im now still waiting on DOD:S

Oh and Final Fantasy VIII is the greatest game ever


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Feb 8, 2005)

AnimEdge said:
			
		

> Beat HL2 awail ago, like before x-mas, Great game, and actually had a Story 'Woot' thought it left a open ending whitch was pretty kool, 4-6 years tell HL3!, Blue Shift didnt have all that much of new story just like a new look on it, instead of a scientest trying to escape it became a guard so, but i liked Opposing Force that was pretty good. anyhow im now still waiting on DOD:S
> 
> Oh and Final Fantasy VIII is the greatest game ever


Lol, I beat half life 2 awhile ago too, just re installed it though because I wanted to play counterstrike source. With bots lol because Im on a 56K dial up modem (grrr!)
Yeah go final fantasy! Lol


----------



## AnimEdge (Feb 8, 2005)

Eh i didnt care much for CS seamed a bit to boring to me, but i cant wait for Day of Defeat Scource


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Feb 9, 2005)

AnimEdge said:
			
		

> Eh i didnt care much for CS seamed a bit to boring to me, but i cant wait for Day of Defeat Scource


Ah yes day of defeat, we play it at school on land with about 30 people, 15 on each team, and believe me playing hill is fantastic, or maybe Charlie too, new computers should be able to handle the new day of defeat source as well, but we will find out next wednesday and I'm so sad I cant wait!


----------

